# AFI for Producing



## taxi_driver (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone here currently a fellow for producing at AFI? Looking to apply for next Fall, would like to know why you chose AFI, it's curriculum over other producing programs, personal career objectives, the whole nine yards.

I graduated from CSUN in Cinema/TV Arts, emphasized in Media Management that was more business focused. I worked for a few management companies and now represent a small roster independently, with the hope of producing both TV and film. I feel that I missed out on a critical part of film school, which is starting a project and seeing it through completion. Also CSUN's curriculum didn't have much on the business side of film, only took one "producing" class there. At this stage career wise, I'd have to pony up a few years at a talent agency or go back to school, produce a few projects while gaining a better understanding of the business side. 

Would appreciate if anyone can chime in, give personal experience of AFI, case for or against.


----------



## DJ (Oct 28, 2013)

I've posted a few times on here regarding Chapman's producing program.  Though I know you're more interested in AFI, I can tell you Chapman is cheaper (or was when I went through) and is only two years to AFI's three years (I believe...).  

Chapman also gives you a very well-rounded education in producing and business with classes ranging from Entertainment Law, Entertainment Marketing, and Feature Film Finance to The Development Process of Film and Television, Success in Media, Production and Set Management, and everything in between.  On top of that, you can take screenwriting and directing classes if you wish. 

I produced five short films while at Chapman.  Three were required, and I produced a second thesis film and I also produced an independent study film during the Summer.  I also worked on countless other shorts as a production manager, line producer, first AD, and in many other roles.

I felt incredibly prepared to work in the industry as soon as I finished and was hired to produce reality TV immediately (actually before I graduated).  I was developing a number of independent projects during my two years at Chapman as well, and have a number of things going.  If you'd like to chat more, just let me know and I'll be happy to give you as much info as I can.

I would also recommend checking out the book Film School Confidential.  It was written by one of my mentors and professors at Drexel University, Karin Kelly.  Reading this book gave me a great understanding of the top film school programs around the country and helped me figure out exactly where I wanted to go.

http://www.amazon.com/Film-School-Confidential-Insiders-Schools/dp/B0026IBXNC


----------

